# setting a 220



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

thanx for the tips 
anybody know a way to set a 220 w/out breaking your arm :sniper:


----------



## jr3182 (Mar 5, 2007)

use conibear tongs to set the springs and after the dog is set put a cionibear saftey on it that would be the easiest way you can also use a rope to set the springs by tying a loop in the rope put your foot in the loop run the rope through the springs so when you pull on the rope it compress's the springs


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

get next to a tailgate, set the trap upright with safety catch on the upside. grip the spring with your dominant and begin to break it down, once you have it goin, reach over with your less dominant hand and finish it off. flip up the safety catch and do the same on the other side. set em before you leave the house. out in the field i either use the racks on my fourwheeler, a log, or my thigh if i have too.

ALWAYS HAVE A LENGTH OF ROPE WITH A LOOP ON ONE END IN YOUR PACK TO GET IT OFF OF YOU IF YOU GET IN A BIND.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Spend a few bucks and get some setters.


----------

